# Obsessed with my dog



## Fairydust125 (Sep 9, 2009)

I don't know what obsession my tiel Baby has with my Yorkie but lately he's been trying to fly on top of her. When he's out of his cage he has free roam..so he flies anywhere he wants. I haven't cut his wings cause i want him to fly good and get used to the house...so my poor little 3 lb yorkie get's so scared! She runs to me to pick her up..he doesnt try to do that with my other yorkie-only her. I think he wants to play with her long hair...cause one time he managed to land on her back and he started like preening her and then she ran away It's so funny..but I want them to get used to one another. The dogs are very gentle with him..anyone's tiels get along with their other pets>?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would keep Baby away from your dogs. One of them might snap at her and than its bye bye Baby. Dogs have pasteurella bacteria in their mouths that can kill a bird very quickly.


----------



## Fairydust125 (Sep 9, 2009)

They don't snap...never have at anything...they are very docile. Also I don't let them lick him and they don't either..if anything they just ignore him.


----------



## Clairey331 (Oct 21, 2009)

Ha ha ha, i wish we were so lucky, but i wouldnt trust my two with the birds. I dont think our male would do anything, but still wouldnt risk it! My 10 month old ***** would definatley kill them...... this is a piccie of the dogs watching Derek, sorry bad pic, but im sure you get the gist!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

You *still *need to be careful. Your dog(s) can be very good around them one minute and then the next thing you find your bird(s) have been used as a play toy by your dog(s)/cat(s).

I've read plenty of stories where a bird has been brought up around the persons dogs and cats - only the cat /dog turns on the bird one day and kills it quickly.

I wouldn't do it, not even my cat is aloud inside when the birds are covered and in their cages. We have 5+ Turkeys and she never chases any of them, she never chases all the wild birds outside either, but that's NOT to say she'll never touch one of my birds. I just don't trust my 4 legged pets.. but that's my opinion.


----------



## Fairydust125 (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh no I never leave my dogs with the bird alone...if anything i am always in the room with them. Either way wherever i go Baby follows me..but even if he didn't i wouldn't do that. I know they wouldn't hurt him..but i still wouldnt leave them alone together


----------

